# Im not one to usually bash people... But FUCK! Really?



## Nomadfrom82

So for the past month ive been very patient, I met up with this kid on here while I was in jax, he expressed his want to meet up and travel, he goes on about how he has been riding trains and kickin it and that he is a good road dog to have. I was crashin at my boy marros house, it was a chill punk house in riverside and we invited him to come stay untill I get bored and hop my next train towards nola... Well little did I know that a oogle was about toleave the nest..... First off I have to say having food stamps dosent mean your king of the road and acting like it only makes you look like a dousch. Moving on... Anyway this kid shows up at my boys house introduces himself, and spends the next week sitting on the end of the couch not saying more than two words to anyone and pretty much creepin everyone out, whenits time for the house to wake up n rage and go make money vor beer and whatever else he just sits there, never helps with pitch and once again generally creeps everyone out. We finally tell him either your part of the crew, go help fam make money and pitchin AND fuckin talk or kick fuckin rocks. Five of us leave plus him to go fly n crack spange, were all workin and I find nim sitting on his ass on a curb half mile away with the excuse "it sucks here" ummm dude we all made at least something.
Anyway after the cops raid the spot it was time to move on, my girl tami ive been riding with since richmond him andi all hop out of baldwin and get off in pensacola we spend five days there of whichthree of those five while me and tami are out making money he sits at camp on his lazy ass and does nothing, finally on day five I say fuck it im hopping on the first thing going north, we all wake up at six in the morn watching a train that just finished building, it airs up and starts creeping I hop on get into my spot and look back, now I know damn well tami can hop on the fly but this guys big ass is blocking her and they both miss the train he later blames her for not getting on the train even after I see what happened he was totally in her way crouding her hop. I get to nola two nights later after a brief stop in flomington. Aparently after I get to nola they end up hitching, get to gulfport and tami gets drunk and gets abnoxious so dude decides to diych his road dog blacked out drunk in a place shes never been, mind you that tami is 21 5ft tall and 100lb soaking wet, he gets tl nola without her lies about what happened and than finally comes clean a day or two later that he ditched her.she hasent been heard of since, hasent gotten on facebook whicn she always manages too a few times a week at least. Theres a reason I call miss missinghippy..... I had a badrun in about ten years ago there. I never ditch my road dogs especiaially a fe,ale that cant really defend herself and def not when there blacked out. Now the icing on the cake, when im in nola I never have to squat, I got plenty of friends here, also I came to work for the season thru mardi gras than b on my way west, this kid knew that was the plan from the get and he said he was down, I already had a place to stay and told him I would show him p enty of good squats, decent ones at that, my friends were nice to let him stay two nights but if he stayed any more ne would have toay 50 a week as per there landlord, I get a job in three days and the whole time he oogles it up and just sits in my friends kittys room does nothimg once again and stays for a week hiding downstairs after the first three days, he acts like he is trying to get work but after a few days my friends ask nim to leave which he dosent for another two days, and than tries to make em feel bad all talkimg like "god I guess I, gonna go and see whats out there and fly a sign sigh" by that time im fedup and they dont give a shit, I tell him if he stays any longer that its gonna fuck up mycrash pad, he acts like its no big deal... Hello dipshit the whole point in comming here was so I can bank during MG and gear up betterto go out west, finally after he leaves he texts me talking shit about my friends, yeah they get high but they dont steal and they were very kind to him even after they felt like he was takimg advantage of them.... I mean let me know if im wrong but this guy is a fucking retarded asshoe..i wasent even gonna say his name but after typing this tediously on myphone fuckit, he goes by Bl3wbyyou here his street name is bigsby and his real name is chris. Fuck that guy... God that was a lot to type lol


----------



## urchin

Please tell me your girl is okay man. At least that much.


----------



## urchin

I mean....really? Aren't we travelers supposed to be looking out for each other unless the absolutely most fucked up thing happens (and even then, after an ass-whooping we usually reach out the hand of forgiveness and friendship)? Despite the fact I hate drinking I'd never leave someone drunk for a minute since you never know what could happen. If something had happened to her as far as I'm concerned I'm putting primary blame on him. Extremely bad call dude.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Dude she has completely dissapeared with no trace, she will call her parents like once a week just to tell em she is ok, there callin me all worried, she hasent been on facebook AT ALL in now over a week which is also weird... Im really startim to worry about her, I asked fuck face to please watch out for her n make sure she got to nola safe, I couldent get off tjhe train, it was going too fast to get off by the time they couldent get on.


----------



## railroadron

Wow dude, you put up with him a lot longer than I would ve. First time he creeped me out..i d of been gone. Yes do tell if you ever found out the disposition for your girl.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Literally tami is a small girl, couldent defend herself against a full grown man if she was hammered


----------



## urchin

Fuuuuck man. I wish I was with you guys sooner now. I'd have made sure she got wherever okay or at least made it to my hometown (or in my present case Jacksonville) safely. I'm so sorry dude.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

if somethin has happened to her its green light time, calling all punks


----------



## urchin

Well I only know you from here obviously but you seem like a solid guy so I'm with you on it. You never leave someone behind, especially if they're fucked up/stoned/whatever. That's almost rule one.


----------



## Tude

Hope she's ok and contacts you soon!


----------



## thapoet

I am 2.5 hours from gulfport and have a truck bro... lemme know if you wanna go look for her. I'll work on getting some gas money together man... keep us updated


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Heu poet for sure man, pm me and well get somethin going im workin so ill have gas,loot plus ill gas jug the whole time w wont have to pay for much gas. But I think that would b a good idea man


----------



## urchin

If you need any extra help I likely don't have much going on until I start hitching back to Georgia to pick up my card and make some portable stoves for sale/trade. I'll also keep my ears and eyes open. I'm in Florida but you never know what one can hear on the streets.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Yeah man her fb is tami w. She is makin a face has a brown n blonde mowhawk thats her pic


----------



## Deleted member 20

Sorry to hear this fucked up story. There is a section "untrustworthy or shady people". I dont know if one post is enough to get someone on there or what the process is.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

I think he just might be a canadate


----------



## urchin

May you just pm me the link to her page? I can't find it otherwise.


----------



## Dmac

do you only have that dudes word on where he parted with her? or did you talk to her (or text) after you were separated?


----------



## urchin

I wanted to ask but my mind would've gravitated to more devious things.


----------



## Bent Spoons

man dude that shit sucks. you should file a missing persons report, post a pic on here, and let the woman hunt begin!!!!

reddit.com - post your story there.they are a pretty big community and like to find things.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Urchin her FB page is http://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/profile.php?id=863140359&$MURI__user=0


----------



## Nomadfrom82

And dmac, she called me the day they got a ride to gulfport, they got picked up by this tweaker dude that offered him a ride if they boughg him 2 boxes of wal-phed, ive since called that # but its disconnected now. Thing is I wonder about that kid chris (bigsby) he gives off that Lenny vibe from that book "of mice and men" he also is big as well like6'3 260 so that makes him fit the part better. He is a big n dumb 26yo virgin that has been living his life in his dads basememt. Im not talking shit either, this is all shir I picked up from him talking to me


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Yeah spoons her dad and I talk once every couple days just to keep tabs and see if she has contacted either of us. Ive lost tracks of road dogs before but not like this, they usually turn up in a week or so or turn up in jail. Me n her dad both have a really bad feeling.......


----------



## urchin

I can't see the page due to settings l imagine.

I didn't want to mention the unfortunate but you have my word if something happened to her I'll save a piece of him for you. 

Try checking Gulf Port News and such. If you want I can call the police tomorrow with a story about working for a news station (I used to and am trying to get a new job at one) covering her disappearance 

I'm at your disposal until about Thursday when I make my way to middle Georgia. After a few days of rest I should be ready again.


----------



## TravlinGreaser

where is she from originally? It may help with news searches


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Her full name is Tamara Weisz, yeah man I has to rechaege today thats why I got on here so late I worked 15hrs yesterday and didnt sleep the day before. I just hope she turns up soon. She was a cool chick annd a even better road don, she tool hrt on our 2nd hop and she got on that that bitch on the fly like she been riding for years. She is smart while im the yard as well, what I did she did I bobbed she bobbed, I weaved she weaved. I do believe she deserves and belongs riding the rails


----------



## TravlinGreaser

I really hate to say this about someone i haven't met, but i'd take a hard look at that bigsby bastard or whatever he calls himself. actually, i don't hate to say it about him...he worries me a bit...I can't do much, but I can get the word out as much as i can


----------



## Nomadfrom82

In order to do a news search she would have to had been found and identified if that was the case her father would contact me, but im tryin to not think about that so much though....... I really appreicate everyones concern and advice/ideas amd help. We have a soldier MIA right now!


----------



## TravlinGreaser

local arrest things...i found out that one phone call thing is bullshit


----------



## travelin

i could not find the fb page either.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Let me just post a pic of her, I need to swap bats in my phone than I will


----------



## thapoet

I second bent spoons idea bro....


----------



## Nomadfrom82

First pic is a recemt one seccond is her in her parents house two years ago n third is a older one of her with short hair of a different color


----------



## urchin

Greaser: When I worked at the tv station in Macon we've done stuff like that for other stations and police. I don't know the overall recovery rate of people but while I was there we did find several people either alive or dead. It just takes a little bit of pumping for info. 

Nomad: I got her photos saved on my iPod in case I run into someone who looks like her or someone who comes from the Mississippi area.


----------



## urchin

TravlinGreaser said:


> I really hate to say this about someone i haven't met, but i'd take a hard look at that bigsby bastard or whatever he calls himself. actually, i don't hate to say it about him...he worries me a bit...I can't do much, but I can get the word out as much as i can



Speaking of which where is he during all of this? I don't care so much about the being a dick part (well I do but that's irrelevant in this circumstance) as much as the fact he is responsible for Tamara's disappearance. If I knew I was facing that kind of accusation, I'd make it my life goal to make sure not only that people knew it wasn't my fault but to find her. 

I take this stuff extremely personally. A few friends of mine have disappeared so I know the cruel cycle of worry and hope that goes with it.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Yeah man, im workin from today on through wed and like 16hr days on top of that. But after sugar bowl imma have a good grip. I say whats up with calling up a crew of local punks and anyone thats wolling to m meet in gulfport say like thursday, and ill buy like 4 30 racks and we can all like rage gulfport for a day get real schwilly and let the search begin. I know poet is down and I already got a grip of krew that wants to go with me from here that wanna help me look. Even my friends here in nola seem to think this is more than just a blacked out gutter chick just loosing her way somewhere. Nola is way too close to gulfport for my road dog to have not made it from there to here. Everyone seems to agree with m me that something seems wrong, for almost the past 2 months she has been excited as fuck to be going to nola for her first time


----------



## Nomadfrom82

And yeah urchin, im sure he has seen this post as long as he has been getting on with his internet only evo. Last I talked to him he was all like well fuck it man I got housed up by a binch of non scumfuck kids and bla bla bla so im sure he has been able to charge his shit... that is if he hasent creeped them out yet either


----------



## urchin

I'd go but I already told some friends I'm hitching back to the area and that alone makes a few worry. I also need to unload at least a little weight from my pack before heading out anywhere (still got the old holdall, may stop by Savannah to pick up a better pack). Hopefully I can get there in time after some rest.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

I aint mad atcha urchin. Even though we havent met in person yet, your level of concern about the whole situation automatically gets love from me kid. Your good in my book!


----------



## urchin

Thanks. It kills me when things like this happen. I really want to say fuck the world and help, and if I hopped trains I probably would this second.


----------



## Deleted member 20

No offense to Nomadfrom82 or his Integrity on the situation but both bl3byyou & Nomadfrom82 are online personalities. I havent met either of them in person or was I there when this supposed shit happened. Has anyone called bl3wbyyou whos # is clearly posted on his bio? I would assume that if anything did happen to this girl that both these people will be persons of interest & investigated for any wrong doing. Any Detective is gonna start with what he knows first. Whats known is that these two people were with her last. Now all of the sudden shes missing, & one of the people is posting things online about the other persons character. Being big & quiet or unskilled in being on the road, lazy, not willing to spange for drug money or for pitch or being a virgin doesnt make him a killer, rapest or even her protector & babysitter regardless of unwritten rules of the road. Id hate for a witchhunt to start without knowing everything. That being said, should vigilante justice be the first course of action? Cops wont care about the rules of the road. What it looks like without evidence to me is that an online witchhunt is occuring. Whos to say that a crime did or didnt get commited? Now people dont get me wrong as I am not blaming anyone or trying to start an argument or debate but. Whos to say that if a crime did get committed & was witnessed by the other, or that both parties were involved. How do we know that there isnt some alibi building going on via an online forum? For all we know & this is gonna sound fucked up. In theory both these users were accomplices on some fucked up crime with the victim being the girl. Now since they are getting scared are attempting to blame the other in an attempt to save themself from the death penalty. Where is bl3wbyyou? Why isnt he online preaching his innocence or slandering nomadfrom82's character. No offense but some people really are scumbags of the worst kinds. Theres no way to know if they are your road dogs, some driver picking you up hitching or someone letting you crash somewhere.


----------



## urchin

I have to admit he has a point.


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Hey man I never said any of the above, not the way you put it especially, just was talking about how this charcter was just a odd person.. I was just mearly pissed at the whole situation of a good friend dissapearing


----------



## urchin

I don't think he was implying you were, just straightening some things.


----------



## Deleted member 20

*My goal wasnt to infuriate you. You must be worried & the last thing I wanted to do is start a petty forum war. Without knowing the parties invovled I am impartial as they come. These things do have away of snowballing, users here have already offered to exact justice. It was more to caution others to make their own opinions based on actual proof. I would hate for this guy to be completely innocent of any wrong doing & be harmed by another user because of it, then come to find out that the girl is safe & sound. God forbid another user decided to go all Joe Vigilante on thise dude & wind up in jail for it, only later to learn she turned up. The fact that she hasnt contacted family & updated her social networking sites doesnt sound good. Hell even the best riders could have an accident or somehow pick the wrong ride or end up someplace alone facing unknown dangers. I would also hate to learn that any of the hypothetical scenarios that I mentioned earlier were true. I want everyone riding trains, hitchiking & all travelers to be safe. This community really doesnt need any more negative attention.*


----------



## urchin

Anything I'd like to do would only be after the fact. 

I'm hitching out early tomorrow morning. I hope she turns up soon but will keep my eyes and ears open on the way home.


----------



## thapoet

very good perspective Highway... really opens up the senses to the whole situation. Thanks for that. I am one of those that needed that. I, like all of you, hope that everything is ok... I believe it is pertinent that we all keep our eyes and ears open, keep feelers out, and take a breath as we remember that the focus hear should be finding a traveler who may have lost her way. As a community, if we are to do anything at all, let it start by finding Tami first. That is if she wants to be found. Anyone ever thought of that? As Highway said, we def dont need bad attention or infighting... but thats just my own humble opinion...


----------



## Nomadfrom82

Eithet way, I fully understand the concept of someone getting lost and not wanting to be found, but I also understand the concept of something being completely out of someones charcter, after traveling with tami and being around her almost every day I think I have at least a general idea of what is out of charcter for tami


----------



## travelin

mystery solved?


----------



## Deleted member 20

Unsure. Bl3w says so in a sleeping bag post.


----------



## urchin

No clue.


----------



## rock city

I ran into this kid in florida, seemed harmless, wasn't about to roll with him though. as soon as I got to nola he had been doing exactly what you described to a friend of mines place, then also got the boot after mulling around her work for hours. Last seen following some kids, jimbo and powers with 211 and tracks tatted under his eye, nothing against them I dunno em but he was following them around. He bragged about being the one who posted the rail atlas on here.


----------



## Noble Savage

so oh girl and creeper boy fake missing the train cuz oh girl wants to say adios to the op to hang with new dude ...OP don't know about new dude or does and is in denial and blames creeper boy...Amber Alert goes out and creeper boy comes clean about oh girl dumping OP but not about being a creeper...end of story


----------



## Deleted member 20

Nice Summary brotherJohn. I instantly thought about this old dusty springfield song while reading it but replaced the lyric "Preacher" with "Creeper". Check out the second link (mash up with cypress hill) too.


----------



## Noble Savage

Made think of this but I'm old like that


----------



## Matt Derrick

highwayman said:


> Unsure. Bl3w says so in a sleeping bag post.


 
can someone give an update on this situation? i agree that it's a little disconcerning, and bl3wbyyou's lack of input is not helping. i'd like to get more info about what the current situation is before (possibly) adding bl3wbyyou to the untrustworthy users section.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Anyone? I'm probably going to let this drop if no one wants to respond.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

shits fucked, but just out of legal reasons...........you probably shouldn't mention green lighting persons on the internet.......


----------



## urchin

I didn't see that…

…


----------



## wokofshame

Online threats of vengeance are retarded, it's not your responsibility to stay with someone, pretty much every woman I have ever traveled with has always been like "I can handle this shit myself", being chivalrous in the least way pisses them off.
So she's short/petite. Still doesn't make a difference. It's not someone's fault for splitting up with them, I don't mean to sound cavalier and I hope this chick is alright, but you're blaming the wrong person. Maybe because you feel guilty and are blaming yourself??


----------



## sweetpea

I met Bl3wbyyou at an auction at my then boyfriends house in Madison FL after I had been talking to him on here for a while....he is real


----------

